# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eingabe-Taste und "Enter"-Taste im Forums-Editor

## Jule38

Warum kann ich hier eigentlich nicht mit Enter eine Zeile nach unten springen? Ich muss immer woanders vorschreiben

----------


## RalfDm

> P.S. Warum kann ich hier eigentlich nicht mit Enter eine Zeile nach unten springen? Ich muss immer woanders „vorschreiben


Hallo Jule,

das lese ich jetzt zum drittenmal, ohne dass ich das Problem nachvollziehen und die Frage beantworten kann. Bei mir funktioniert der Zeilenvorschub mit der Enter-Taste einwandfrei.

Hat sonst noch jemand das gleiche Problem?

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hat sonst noch jemand das gleiche Problem?


Hallo Ralf,

die Enter-Taste habe ich zugegebenermaßen wohl noch nie genutzt, wozu auch?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eingabetaste

Bislang konnte ich alle meine Beiträge auch ohne diese Taste zum Abschluß bringen. Bitte, gib mir doch Hinweise, welchen zusätzlichen Nutzen ich von dieser Enter-Taste hätte. Ich bin immer noch lernfähig.

*"Wir alle ziehen einen geistreichen Irrtum einer trivialen Wahrheit vor"*
(Joseph A. Schumpeter)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Jule38

Hallo Harald, also ohne die Taste kann ich zum Beispiel keine Abätze machen (wie du hier siehst, muss ich nach der Anrede direkt weiterschreiben, da ich keine "Lücke"  setzen kann)  Letztendlich kann ich nur einen Fließtext schreiben, ohne z.B. Gedanken voneinander abzusetzen oder einen neuen Satz in der nächsten Zeile anfangen zu lassen. Ich finde es auch einfacher, strukturierte Texte zu lesen. Ein längerer Text - gerade am PC - ist einfach so schwieriger zu lesen, da man dann doch einmal in der Zeile verrutscht. Oder wenn man einen Passus noch einmal lesen möchte, findet man ihn deutlich schneller. Also ich brauche meine Enter-Taste :-) Liebe Grüße Jule

----------


## Jule38

Jetzt hab ich die Antwort gefunden!


Ich hab in den Einstellungen den Texteditor auf Standard gestellt!

Yuppppieh :-)

Liebe Grüße
Jule

----------


## RalfDm

Von welcher Taste schreiben wir jetzt — von der Eingabetaste (der im Haupt-Tastenfeld) oder von der mit "Enter" beschriftetenTaste im Ziffernblock?

Ralf

----------


## Jule38

von der Haupttaste im Haupttastenfeld, die im Num-Block nutze ich so gut wie níe und am Laptop habe ich sie auch gar nicht

Aber jetzt hab ich ja die Lösung (s.o.)

Jule

----------


## RalfDm

> Aber jetzt hab ich ja die Lösung (s.o.)


Hallo Jule,

Du hattest die Meldung zu Deiner Lösung einen Tick früher eingegeben als ich meine Frage, deswegen erschienen die beiden in der falschen Reihenfolge.

Für die Forumsbenutzer, die dieser Diskussion möglicherweise nicht folgen können: Die "Einstellungen" – u. a. die drei möglichen des Editors – sind über den Button "Aktionen" zugänglich. Da ich zwangsläufig gerade eingeloggt bin, kann ich nicht feststellen, ob dieser Button auch sichtbar ist, wenn man *nicht* eingeloggt ist.

Ralf

----------


## peter123

> ... Ich hab in den Einstellungen den Texteditor auf Standard gestellt! ...


... vielen, vielen Dank Jule. Ich hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem - allerdings nur unter Win8. Unter Win7 (betreibe ein Multi-Boot-System) brauchte ich keine Einstellungen anzupassen. 

Gruß

Peter

----------


## Mafred

Hallo...habe zur Zeit das selbe Problem mit der Eingabetaste im Hauptfeld.....muss also auch immer weiter schreiben.....LG Mafred

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo...habe zur Zeit das selbe Problem mit der Eingabetaste im Hauptfeld.....muss also auch immer weiter schreiben.....LG Mafred


Hallo Mafred,

und dieser Tipp hilft Dir nicht weiter?

Ralf

----------


## Mafred

Habe ich versucht..ha, da erscheint mein Bild hier ziemlich groß...naja...Danke für den Hinweis und ein ruhiges We, lG von mir

----------

